# I need self control - Now with Pics



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

There should be a mouse-a-holic's anonymous!

I couldn't resist getting two new girls. I believe Button is a chocolate self? is that right? and Fidget i know is a dove tan  but she has a white fleck on her forehead which i couldn't resist for the cuteness factor! (also their coats are super soft and shiny....could they be satins too? as i already have a dove tan - Ollie - but her coat isn't like Fidget and Buttons)

heres the pics:
Fidget:

































and Button:
































(I'm unsure what it's classed as if it's classed as anything in particular but Button has a darker nose than the rest of her coat)

Enjoy the pics xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I know what you mean, we have 7 confirmed new meeces coming to us at some point in the next few weeks with a possible 7 more haha

Looking forward to picks


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i was determined i wasn't getting any more until i managed to get the breeding pairs of blue siamese and seal point siamese. but felt obliged to give these girls a home  its soooooooooo addictive!!! pics to follow this evening xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm picking up 4 new mice at the end of summer... I really shouldn't, but they're good colors, black tans that I've been looking for forever!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I was good yesterday when I bought a bale of aspen chips; but all they had was boys. I didn't look. Got to save room for the litters that are on their way.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Tomorrow I will have toatal lack of self control. Im picking up several new mice.

Cant wait for pictures!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

One of my problems with acquiring new meeces is that there are no breeders nearby, so I can't really plan on when or where I get new stock. We should arrange a cross country relay in order to transport and distribute our bounty between cities, etc.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Same problem here. I only found out about a couple breeders and rescues by accident. It seems more people breed rats?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Autumn2005; you have major breeders in your state, though that doesn't necessarily put them near you...


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Now updated with pics of my new girlies. I love them.....as does my rather rampant buck! tho he's taken a liking to fidget more than Button.xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Fidget is a little beauty; are you sure, why I think...it must be...that's MY mousie you have there!? And Bottom looks like a Burmese to me. Background color too light for chocolate, and she has what appears to be a point on her nose.

*moustress jealous* *hmmm* *sneak* *sneak sneak* *POUNCE* *grabrunrunrun*


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ooh button is extra special!! awesome! xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i had about 14 mice to choose from,but fell in love with these two. I already have a dove tan (ollie) but Fidgets little stripe on her head was too cute to resist!

They're livewires mind, clearly not been handled very much or well at all. However my fiance and I have spent lots of time with these two girls today and they're settling down nicely  xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty ladies!
I had a chocolate buck that looked Burmese when he was younger,but then he molted out to be just chocolate.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! Fidget is is loverrrrly x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I was going to call the new Dove Tan 'Willow'.....but, when I got her out good lord was she lively and needless to say....a Fidget!! :lol: I think both her and Button haven't been handled in the correct way. I nearly went nuts when the guy in the shop :x (really disliking shops now) picked them up by their tails!! I never pick my meeces up by their tails. For the most part my mice happily jump on my hand, and if not they get gently scooped up. Only time i ever handle them with their tails is for sexing the young.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Also do you think these girls are satins? they have a really glossy almost metallic sheen to their coats. I've been told they're sisters from the same litter. xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Autumn2005; you have major breeders in your state, though that doesn't necessarily put them near you...


That's the problem in living in a really BIG state... I can drive further IN state than other people do to get OUT of state. But the hardest part so far has been finding them. Most databases of breeders I find are either out of date, or most breed rats instead. There's actually a rattery about 4 miles from my house. I was really excited, until I found out they only do rats, not mice. So how do you find the breeders?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Autumn - i have the same problem where i live, i can't seem to find any local breeders. xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

These girls look awful young to be breeding already.

And I reckon the choc is actually a burmese! Fidget is a great name, I have a rat named that too! hehe


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

they're 3 months old, i know the lad i got them off and know when he bred them and they're deffo 3 months old. Though i do agree they're smaller than my other does (that said Lily is rather large!!) xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Fidget is the spitting image of my baby Minnie  I love the colour of Button - it looks like a minky colour


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

They are very pretty little mice. Button is just too cute with her dark little nose


----------

